# gtr r33 wont run properly



## sparkyjoe (Aug 31, 2009)

i wonder if anyone can help me my gtr wont run properly after start up it runs lumpy it feels like it is holding back and on numerous occasions you can put your foot hard down on the accelerator and nothing as if i am running just above tickover and nothing else. also the dump valve is operating all the time on and off.
take the car down the dual carriageway and it will clear itself come back into town etc and it will start messing about again, no warning lights are showing up my local garage has tried to diagnose the problem with their diagnostic equipment but no error codes come up


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Could be a split boost pipe?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Aug 31, 2009)

thanks i will get it checked out


----------

